# Model 3 Performance abbreviation



## RocketRay

What is the consensus on how to abbreviate a Model 3 Performance? I'm thinking of customized license plates and want to get that right.

I was going with "P3" myself.


----------



## Perscitus

I don't believe there is any concensus. 
Surprise, surprise. Just an many opinions and choices as there are people talking about the car.

Many seem to use P3D, M3P. Also seen P3 and 3P used and all permutations of LR AWD with P3D or P3, etc. 

Most commonly though and within a known context, I typically see 'Performance' used and spelled out instead of any acronyms. Go figure.


----------



## upscaleman

I have never understood what goes through the heads of people who get personalized plates advertising what kind of car they have, since it's OBVIOUS what kind of car you have if we can see your license plate. Also, the rear license plate, saying what kind of car you have, is RIGHT NEXT TO THE CAR'S BADGING, which tells you what kind of car you have......


----------



## modelo tres

Elon Musk used "3P+" for the Performance Model 3 with the Performance Upgrade Package.


----------



## RocketRay

upscaleman said:


> Also, the rear license plate, saying what kind of car you have, is RIGHT NEXT TO THE CAR'S BADGING,


It doesn't say "Performance anywhere on the car. There's a spoiler and a red line under DUAL MOTORS. That's it.


----------



## JasonF

“3PWOAHH”

Model 3 Performance, and also Star Wars reference. You’re welcome.


----------



## Guy Weathersby

modelo tres said:


> Elon Musk used "3P+" for the Performance Model 3 with the Performance Upgrade Package.


But since the PUP no longer exists as a separate entity, the plus now seems redundant.


----------



## FRC

P3D.


----------



## MMMGP

PERF3EE


----------



## upscaleman

RocketRay said:


> It doesn't say "Performance anywhere on the car. There's a spoiler and a red line under DUAL MOTORS. That's it.


Then all you need is the P on your personalized license plate....or you can put the badging on yourself and come up with something actually original.


----------



## GDN

upscaleman said:


> I have never understood what goes through the heads of people who get personalized plates advertising what kind of car they have, since it's OBVIOUS what kind of car you have if we can see your license plate. Also, the rear license plate, saying what kind of car you have, is RIGHT NEXT TO THE CAR'S BADGING, which tells you what kind of car you have......


I agree to some degree with well known brands. However it was well reconfirmed to me yesterday that many people still don't even know the Tesla brand and badging, much less the Model 3, vs S, etc. To take that even another notch higher very few Model 3's had any further badging the first year and even with an additional badge some of us want to remove that. I think it's fun to incorporate cleverly sometimes the model or version on the tag or just be out right with it if there is no other badging on the car.


----------



## Zoomit

FRC said:


> P3D.


I always thought P3D was a stupid abbreviation. It would make sense if there were also RWD performance versions to distinguish the dual motor. Without that, the D is redundant and a waste. "3P" seems perfectly fine.


----------



## MelindaV

Zoomit said:


> I always thought P3D was a stupid abbreviation. It would make sense if there were also RWD performance versions to distinguish the dual motor. Without that, the D is redundant and a waste. "3P" seems perfectly fine.


to each their own, but IMO, 3P sounds dumb, but love P3D.


----------



## FRC

I would agree with you twice, if I could, @MelindaV .


----------



## shareef777

RocketRay said:


> It doesn't say "Performance anywhere on the car. There's a spoiler and a red line under DUAL MOTORS. That's it.


The P3D comes with a spoiler!? Coulda fooled me


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I would agree with you twice, if I could, @MelindaV .


Proxy agree for you, buddy!


----------



## Mayhem

I hate P3D. Makes absoultely no sense. If trying to keep with legacy Tesla nomenclature it would be PLRD.... which is also weird. I use M3P or Model 3 Performance.


----------



## kort6776

upscaleman said:


> Then all you need is the P on your personalized license plate....or you can put the badging on yourself and come up with something actually original.


that appears to be aftermarket badges.


----------



## Kizzy

Zoomit said:


> I always thought P3D was a stupid abbreviation. It would make sense if there were also RWD performance versions to distinguish the dual motor. Without that, the D is redundant and a waste. "3P" seems perfectly fine.


P3D differentiates from the 3D.


----------



## garsh

Kizzy said:


> P3D differentiates from the 3D.


<meme>Just P3. It's cleaner.</meme>


----------



## Perscitus

This old news from a week plus ago might be an option for some... maybe help with West coast break-ins.

From some angles it actually looks like a photochop.

https://insideevs.com/news/349924/tesla-model-3-honda-civic-si/

https://jalopnik.com/this-tesla-model-3-badged-as-a-civic-si-actually-kind-o-1834777570


----------



## Paladin

M3P and a modest plate holder.


----------



## FurryOne

I think Tesla got it right with the "DUAL MOTOR" designation. People see that and their brains go into an infinite loop trying to figure out if you have two Internal Combustion Engines in your car.


----------

